# Occipitocervical fusion C1-2



## Tomeka (Jul 12, 2010)

What Cpt Code range do you use for occiptocervical fusion?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 12, 2010)

Posterior approach...22590?


----------



## jdemar (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree.


----------

